# RIP Mac Miller



## Lonnie (Sep 10, 2018)

Has anyone else been devastated by the tragic passing of Mac Miller? I found out he made very DP music last year when I was in a DP hole. Particularly the album Watching Movies With The Sound Off helped me feel so safe because it was like realizing someone else was going through it too. I mean I don't 100% know if he was depersonalized, but that album definitely seemed like it.

Also!!! This is my first time coming across this site and I think its amazing that there are so many of us coming together on here. I could have really used it last year about this time...


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

rip mac miller use to listen to him back in highschool in my good days.. i doubt he had dp though you ant makin any good music or any at all dped the fuck out, i use to make beats ive made like 1 beat this hole year i just dont feel it any more.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Yeah, i always had the impression he ha DP issues too..

Weird that he all of a sudden is gone.

RIP.


----------

